# Doin My Part....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

... for the New Year Meal! 1.5 hours in at 325*


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looking good-enjoy!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

that looks real good.
even my German Shepherd is taking a hard look at it and knows exactly what it is....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Foil Gloves and Boots..............................No Hat???



That looks Good, Nice work...


----------

